# EHR selection



## LizM01 (Mar 28, 2011)

The office that I work in, is in the process of finalizing the selection of an EHR company.  They have narrowed it down to to "Athena" and "AllScripts".  As a Billing/Coding Specialist, should I be concerned that my job is in jeopardy?  Can any one using any of there companies give me any  insight?

Thanks


----------



## martinni1974 (Apr 1, 2011)

I would not fear your job is in jeapordy.  

The sad fact is that a large majority of practices are implementing or have implemented an EMR because they want the ARRA funds.  Automated coding has a long way to go before it will replace a human who has experience with all of the "grey" areas of coding.  Computers can only decipher the black & white type coding concepts.  For example EMR software cannot always decipher established E&M services because only two of three key components are required.  The human rationale required to analyze which two are appropriate is still not accurately identified by a computer.  

Sadly audits of EMR documentation are statisticaly poor as many providers don't have a clear understanding of how to properly utilize the tools they have been given.  The vendors selling these systems have no clue how to educate providers and staff of how to document in the EMR environment.  

So, human experience is still very much needed.


----------



## gbrown (Mar 10, 2012)

Hope you chose Allscripts.  I have been working on this system for almost 5 years and I love it.


----------



## deborahtuck2010 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Avoid Athena*

I have not used Allscripts but have worked with Athena.  I did not like Athena and I especially did not like the follow up on claims that they provided.  Persons outsourced from India did not have a good working knowledge of billing practices in the US.  I would venture to guess that your job is secure.  

The best and most cost effective system I have used was Aprima, formerly Imedica.  It is a PM/EHR system that runs on 1 customizable platform.

Good luck in your transition to EMR!


----------



## Lori Julian (Mar 21, 2012)

My practice has use Epic Systems for the past 3 years.  It has EMR/scheduling/billing/finance/registration applications, among others.  Although my providers select their LOS (level of service) and associated diagnoses, all charge sessions fall to a work queue and are manually reviewed by certified coders before being released.  Also, in my opinion, there is no software capable of following up on unpaid claims, so billers will always have jobs.  

Lori M. Julian, CCS-P
Billing Coordinator
Michigan


----------



## MandyFlagg (May 17, 2012)

We are transitioning to Allscripts EMR and I am NOT a fan!  It is not user friendly for physicians, auditors, coders, ancillary staff!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEWARE! If you want to email me my email is mandyflagg@gmail.com


----------



## em2177 (May 31, 2012)

We are actually transitioning from Athena to Allscripts. Providers and staff are already very concerned in regards to this change.....Will wait to see how we deal with the change.


----------



## scadykat (Jun 22, 2012)

Mandy, I will send you an email in regards to Allscripts EMR.


----------

